# Has anyone tried Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

How did they work for you?


----------



## SG3 (Dec 18, 2008)

DA helped me soooo much! (IBS-C)...........But then after awhile it stopped working, idk why, i was really upset. I stll take it peroidically, like twice a week. But for the first few months itw as abostuly amazing. Its worth a shot


----------



## PCD (Jan 5, 2009)

DA rocks! I've suffered with IBS-D for years and this has stopped the pain dead. I occasionally get the D urge, but it's completely controllable and without pain. I can't imagine going without it. I must also add that I used it once daily for about a month with decent results, but then I upped the dosage to 2x daily. I'm currently still using 2x daily (1x AM, 1x PM). Don't know if that's right, wrong or otherwise, but it's been working for me for appx 6 months.


----------

